# Sempre Pro VS Trek Madone 5.2



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been looking at the Sempre Pro Ultegra as a new bike purchase. I like the Italian heritage of Bianchi and in Atlanta GA where I live everyone is on either a Specialized, Scott or Trek (including me) so I wanted to get a bike that isn't too common. In reading the bike radar review of the Sempre it suggests that the Sempre is designed to compete with Trek Madone 4 series. I currently have a 5 series Madone and don't want something less than that as far as a frame. I know that there are a couple of Pro Tour teams on the Sempre and in my mind I am thinking that no pro tour team would be on a 4 series Madone of 5 series for that matter so is that really a valid comparision. Anybody got any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, its a Bianchi. Better than a Trek.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

If for no other reason than this is a Bianchi forum.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a Trek, is an old 5200 and I have a new Sempre. In all honesty there isn't much to choose between them. If you have a Madone 5 series I would stick with it.
I do like my Sempre though and I if I didn't have a Carbon bike I would buy a Carbon Bianchi. There is just something about a Bianchi.


----------



## b&wsempre (Mar 8, 2013)

Just got my Sempre Pro with campy record and shamal ultra wheels. Test rode a Madone 6 and the Sempre is better in my opinion. For me it has better ride position, handling and of course looks.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I go Saturday to Nashville to check out and ride both the Sempre and Infinito. If the geometry works I will buy one of them. I am sure they both ride fine.


----------



## 2UpDuc (Jan 26, 2010)

b&wsempre said:


> Just got my Sempre Pro with campy record and shamal ultra wheels. Test rode a Madone 6 and the Sempre is better in my opinion. For me it has better ride position, handling and of course looks.


Well how about a review and maybe a on bike video and tell us how it rides.. Interesting that a couple of Pro teams are using them instead of the Oltre...


----------

